# John Lewis Xmas Advert



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iccscUFY860

Hit the spot again


----------



## CliveW (Nov 7, 2014)

The John Lewis advert has been condemned for promoting the trade in penguin sex slaves.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...ondones-penguin-sex-trafficking-2014110692534


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iccscUFY860

Hit the spot again 

Click to expand...

they always do.......&#128549;


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2014)

Watched it with tissue in hand yesterday - it's become an institution!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2014)

very very good marketing, production team behind JL xmas for the past 3-4 years at least. well done again! I want a penguin now!

Actually, when i was 9 our primary school went on a school trip to Marwell Zoo and one of the kids actually stole a penguin. His folks didnt find it until the next day, he snuck it straight in the bathroom when he got home!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			very very good marketing, production team behind JL xmas for the past 3-4 years at least. well done again! I want a penguin now!

Actually, when i was 9 our primary school went on a school trip to Marwell Zoo and one of the kids actually stole a penguin. His folks didnt find it until the next day, he snuck it straight in the bathroom when he got home!
		
Click to expand...

Best thing ever was being down the Falklands and seeing penguins in their natural habitat - amazing site and so many different breeds down there. Great animals


----------



## OldMate (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Actually, when i was 9 our primary school went on a school trip to Marwell Zoo and one of the kids actually stole a penguin. His folks didnt find it until the next day, he snuck it straight in the bathroom when he got home!
		
Click to expand...

That's big!  How did it pan out for him? I hope that the penguin was okay...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2014)

OldMate said:



			That's big!  How did it pan out for him? I hope that the penguin was okay...
		
Click to expand...

As far as i remember, his folks drove it back there the next day and were very apologetic. dont think any further action was taken, but the penguin was fine!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			very very good marketing, production team behind JL xmas for the past 3-4 years at least. well done again! I want a penguin now!

Actually, when i was 9 our primary school went on a school trip to Marwell Zoo and one of the kids actually stole a penguin. His folks didnt find it until the next day, he snuck it straight in the bathroom when he got home!
		
Click to expand...

Did he hide him in the loo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

Saw a preview of the Waitrose offering last night. Not as good as their previous offerings and not a patch on JL who have stolen the advert crown imo


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 7, 2014)

Love it


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2014)

Someone has already parodied it! Edit more than 1!! people have too much time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhz3KkjTKc


[video=youtube;SjQZvSr5DcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjQZvSr5DcA[/video]


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			very very good marketing, production team behind JL xmas for the past 3-4 years at least. well done again! I want a penguin now!

Actually, when i was 9 our primary school went on a school trip to Marwell Zoo and one of the kids actually stole a penguin. His folks didnt find it until the next day, he snuck it straight in the bathroom when he got home!
		
Click to expand...

i stole a penguin on a school trip too once. The kid wasn't happy about it, but it went well with my walkers crisps and SKI yoghurt.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			very very good marketing, production team behind JL xmas for the past 3-4 years at least. well done again! I want a penguin now!

Actually, when i was 9 our primary school went on a school trip to Marwell Zoo and one of the kids actually stole a penguin. His folks didnt find it until the next day, he snuck it straight in the bathroom when he got home!
		
Click to expand...

B-B-B-B-Bloody hell


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 7, 2014)

I once found two Penguins walking down the road, guessed they had been dumped by someone.  The next day I called into the local petrol station for a fill up and the penguins were sat in the back seat, the man at the till asked why I had them, so I explained how I had found them wandering.    He asked if I was taking them to the Zoo?   I said, No! we went there yesterday, we are going to Alton Towers today!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 8, 2014)

I called calvin and hobbs about 10 seconds in.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 8, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched it with tissue in hand yesterday - it's become an institution!
		
Click to expand...

I watch some 'specialty interest' stuff on the internet with a tissue in hand as well


----------



## JCW (Nov 8, 2014)

Rubbish video , seen better


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			Rubbish video , seen better
		
Click to expand...

Well if you can PM me with the urls of some good 'specialty interest' sites I'll be very interested.



Oh, you're talking about the John Lewis video aren't you.


----------



## gmc40 (Nov 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			Rubbish video , seen better
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was great. Very clever and an excellent cover version.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 8, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well if you can PM me with the urls of some good 'specialty interest' sites I'll be very interested.



Oh, you're talking about the John Lewis video aren't you.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will like this little treasure:

http://www.trafficcone.com/


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 9, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I think you will like this little treasure:

http://www.trafficcone.com/

Click to expand...

You sick puppy, you disgust me.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 9, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			You sick puppy, you disgust me.....
		
Click to expand...

      .....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I think you will like this little treasure:

http://www.trafficcone.com/

Click to expand...

Banable offence :angry:


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Banable offence :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I don't know!    You try to educate people and what do they do


----------



## snell (Nov 9, 2014)

I havent seen the advert yet..........but i have been forced to shell out for the John Lewis Penguin onesie & pj's for my niece and nephew, and the 'penguin cup' for my fiance.....


----------



## CMAC (Nov 9, 2014)

Love Christmas tearjerker or thought provoking adverts.........this is one of the worst to date imo. One viewing was enough whereas others had me coming back again and again. 'A' for effort but they tried just a bit too hard on this one.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 10, 2014)

Apparently John Lewis are selling the Penguin cuddly toys for... Â£95.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 10, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Apparently John Lewis are selling the Penguin cuddly toys for... Â£95. 

Click to expand...

The 75cm tall one!!

they do a little one (26cm) for 12 quid. (american laptop, so i have no pound sign)

And no surprise, they are out of stock. Most likely for two reasons.(prob a combo of the two)

A. "savvy" or as i like to call them, Vultures... have bought as many as they can to sell on ebay for profit
B. John Lewis have intentionally kept store and web stock low to use as PR and increase demand further.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 10, 2014)

Rooter said:



			The 75cm tall one!!

they do a little one (26cm) for 12 quid. (american laptop, so i have no pound sign)

And no surprise, they are out of stock. Most likely for two reasons.(prob a combo of the two)

A. "savvy" or as i like to call them, Vultures... have bought as many as they can to sell on ebay for profit
B. John Lewis have intentionally kept store and web stock low to use as PR and increase demand further.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 

My 25 will be on ebay 1st December...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 10, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Agreed. 

My 25 will be on ebay 1st December... 

Click to expand...

"Rooter Likes this."


----------



## dufferman (Nov 12, 2014)

Rooter said:



			"Rooter Likes this."
		
Click to expand...

I'll reserve you one for a Â£100 deposit?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

Sainsburys effort which imo has trumped John Lewis

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NWF2JBb1bvM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sainsburys effort which imo has trumped John Lewis

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NWF2JBb1bvM&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...


Just saw this posted elsewhere, brilliant


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sainsburys effort which imo has trumped John Lewis

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NWF2JBb1bvM&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

Truly sickeningly awful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Truly sickeningly awful.
		
Click to expand...


Umm why ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2014)

No penguins in it though. JL still wins.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm why ?
		
Click to expand...

Just a personal thing, I don't like schamltzy cr@p like this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Just a personal thing, I don't like schamltzy cr@p like this.
		
Click to expand...


But can you see the sentiment though 

100 years since yhr start of the Great War and the capture what happened on Xmas Day during that war 

Thinks it's perfect


----------



## Jensen (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't think its that great. Now last years was far superior.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

It's tapping into the current climate with the poppies and the centenary of the start of the war. You can't blame Sainsbury's for that and to be fair to them they have done it with a degree of sensitivity


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's tapping into the current climate with the poppies and the centenary of the start of the war. You can't blame Sainsbury's for that and to be fair to them they have done it with a degree of sensitivity
		
Click to expand...

An interesting counter argument http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...christmas-ad-first-world-war?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			An interesting counter argument http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...christmas-ad-first-world-war?CMP=share_btn_fb

Click to expand...

Interesting as a bag of ear holes.


----------



## gmc40 (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sainsburys effort which imo has trumped John Lewis

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NWF2JBb1bvM&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

Nah, prefer the penguins


----------



## CMAC (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sainsburys effort which imo has trumped John Lewis

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NWF2JBb1bvM&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

now THAT sends the right message and very timely. :thup:



Penguins Schmenguins


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 14, 2014)

Calm down, it's only a commercial.....


----------



## dufferman (Nov 14, 2014)

A nice advert, but I can see why some think it's inappropriate. First time I watched it, I did think "where are all the dead bodies?" - not that they would have added them in, but the scenes of no-mans-land seem a little 'Disney'!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Dead bodies ?!? 

It's a xmas advert not a full blown recollection of WW1


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2014)

Can't believe that greedy German stole his whole bar.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

The sainsburys advert on one level is a cracking piece of work. Brilliantly scripted and shot.

However, I do get the argument that it is a crass exploitation of a horrific period in order to flog a few sprouts.

I don't necessarily buy into it completely, but I appreciate where they are coming from


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

Blackadder played in that game of football, and he was never off side.


----------



## hovis (Nov 14, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched it with tissue in hand yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Didn't come across like "that" type of advert


----------

